

Show HN: MailSlayer - Do More with Email - lem72

MailSlayer is a Chrome and (coming very soon) Firefox extension that plugs in to Gmail to add powerful apps to your workflow which help you Write Organize and Send emails more efficiently.<p>We are currently developing an API that will allow 3rd party developers add their own apps to the Platform and would love your feedback!<p>If you want to get in touch, you can email me at greg at mailslayer dot com.<p>www.mailslayer.com<p>Thanks,
Greg
======
mooism2
Clicky link --- <http://www.mailslayer.com/>

The features page is confusing. There are 4 features described through 4
screengrabs and 4 pieces of text, but the pieces of text are not in general
next to the respective screengrab. You've numbered them, but it's still
confusing.

Also there's no indication of what apps are available.

